# Bully sticks & raw bones



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Where do you guys buy yours from? Is there a good place on the internet that is high quality/price? Why is raw better than smoked? Thanks!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

bestbullysticks.com

Look at what is on sale, free shipping....

I generally buy trachea there and some bully sticks...trachea are a steal...


----------



## tenhogues (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. thanks for the link! I've been getting bully sticks at the local feed store, but those prices are even better. Although it's probably worth the trip to the store so the puppy can get her dose of loving from the staff there!

Knuckle bones I have found at the butcher shop- ours keeps them in the freezer just for the dogs.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I get bully sticks at bestbullysticks.com or occasionally pick some up at Petsmart (like today for Dharma's bday). bbs has the best prices by far though. I get marrow bones at Martin's grocery store. They order me 2 cases at a time and that will last the girls several weeks. The marrow bones are super cheap, usually around $12/case and there is 18-24 bones in each case.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't recommend MARROW bones for dogs. Those are the long bones of the leg with the hole in the center. These bones are VERY hard (had to support the weight of the cow) and can cause damage to teeth.

Instead I recommend KNUCKLE bones. These are the knee or ankle bones of the cow. Main made of cartilage they are nowhere near as hard as marrow bones.

These are knuckle bones:



















Raw is ALWAYS better than smoked.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I don't recommend MARROW bones for dogs. Those are the long bones of the leg with the hole in the center. These bones are VERY hard (had to support the weight of the cow) and can cause damage to teeth.
> 
> Instead I recommend KNUCKLE bones. These are the knee or ankle bones of the cow. Main made of cartilage they are nowhere near as hard as marrow bones.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and pictures but *why* is raw better?


----------



## CrazyJack (Feb 20, 2011)

Its my understanding that raw bones are better for dogs because cooked bones become more brittle. Cooking changes the make up of the bone making it unsafe for a dog to eat as the bone will splinter and can do damage. I know there are people out there that will still feed their dog cooked cow bones, but I do not. I do however use bone marrow and have never heard of teeth issues from cow bones until now. Been using marrow bones for years with my other dogs without issue. I buy the marrow bones in the meat section of our local store.


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> I get bully sticks at bestbullysticks.com or occasionally pick some up at Petsmart (like today for Dharma's bday). bbs has the best prices by far though. I get marrow bones at Martin's grocery store. They order me 2 cases at a time and that will last the girls several weeks. The marrow bones are super cheap, usually around $12/case and there is 18-24 bones in each case.


 
I just ordered some from BBS.com. Great prices. My dog goes nuts with those bully sticks!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

After looking at the pics of the raw bones, I'm not sure I could stomach giving them out (((shudder))):smirk:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

kennajo said:


> After looking at the pics of the raw bones, I'm not sure I could stomach giving them out (((shudder))):smirk:


I find the smell of the chewed bully sticks bothers me and some people (men, mostly) can't get past the thought of having a dog chew on THAT PART of an animal.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

kennajo said:


> After looking at the pics of the raw bones, I'm not sure I could stomach giving them out (((shudder))):smirk:


I keep them in freezer and give them to the dogs frozen. This helps them to last longer and prevents them from getting grease everywhere. They love them.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I get my bullysticks at Costco. I pay about $20.00 for 12 of them. I cut them in half and give one to my dog a day. She loves them.

Laurie - Question on the raw knuckle bones. Can you give one to a dog that has never had one before without the dog having any bowel issues...ie diarrhea? I've never given my dog any kind of a bone before but have wondered how it would affect her.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Pattycakes said:


> Laurie - Question on the raw knuckle bones. Can you give one to a dog that has never had one before without the dog having any bowel issues...ie diarrhea? I've never given my dog any kind of a bone before but have wondered how it would affect her.


The knuckle bones in the picture will NOT cause loose stools. In fact, if the dog manages to gnaw enough bone off of them they will have the opposite problem - constipation.

MARROW bones - the long, hollow bones from the leg of the animal - those CAN cause loose stools because they are filled with marrow, which is VERY rich. If you get those I would scoop out as much of the marrow as you can before you give them to the dog.

I personally do not use marrow bones because I had aggressive chewers and marrow (LEG) bones are VERY hard.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Charlie gets his bully sticks form bestbullysticks.com as well. They have the best prices online and way better than Petsmart.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Laurie!  I'll have to pick up some for Uschi as a special treat.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I ordered some bully sticks from petflow.com around December. I'm not familiar with all the different sites that you can buy pet supplies off of, but it seems an at least decent website.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

if you can afford to order in bulk www.pawtasticpetsupplies.com sells the "NO SMELL" curly Q's by Jones Natural Chews. You can order 50 @ a time w/free shipping less than $3 per piece and they're all individually wrapped. My boys love them.


----------

